# Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL?



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

I just got my kit today. 
Find this on my doorstep.








Open it to find this. Look at the crap they are doing to their turbo







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks Clay!
























Thats right....some type of ceramic coating! Again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Kinetic for stepping it up.
My 3" downpipe upgrade.








I won't bore the forum with pics of the rest of the kit.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (silvrsled)*

good stuff homie!!! leme know when you run into install issues, as i have seen all of them, and can get you through it in a jiffy!!
ps: i had to sell my bike to get my turbo







'01 r6. i miss her.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (mikemcnair)*

Thanks man. Will hit you up if need be.
Yeah, if it weren't for me taking the bike to the track this weekend, I would be slapping that turbo in.








But never would be able to sell it.


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (silvrsled)*

dude, thats so awesome they're starting to coat the hotside!!! i take it they did the exhaust mani too?
cheers to you! i hope to join the vrt club b4 the end of the year.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (Brandon12V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brandon12V* »_dude, thats so awesome they're starting to coat the hotside!!! i take it they did the exhaust mani too?
cheers to you! i hope to join the vrt club b4 the end of the year.

dude, he will be in the club in a week!!!!!!!!! or at least he better


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
dude, he will be in the club in a week!!!!!!!!! or at least he better









Might be more like 2 weeks. Damn family decided to come into town next week







.
My exhaust manifold is not coated. Thought it was going to be but not so....not that I'm complaining or anything.


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (mikemcnair)*

lol, yea. im pretty envious.


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (Brandon12V)*

i bet they would coat if you sent it back and asked them!


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (Brandon12V)*

btw, how much did you end up spending w/ the upgraded 3in, any other upgrades?
edit: if you dont mind me asking


_Modified by Brandon12V at 7:03 PM 4-4-2007_


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (Brandon12V)*

I basically paid the normal price and the dp upgrade was an extra $100. 
I bought a bunch of stuff on the side like wideband, boost gauge, intercooler, bov, oil cooler.....stuff like that.


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (silvrsled)*

pleeeaaaassse send me pictures,lol


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (Brandon12V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brandon12V* »_pleeeaaaassse send me pictures,lol

Of what? The kit? Install?


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (silvrsled)*

all the extra parts, i wanna see what your set up will look like


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (Brandon12V)*

kinda wanna see the car too...


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (Brandon12V)*

eff sending pics, POST THEM BEEOTCHES!!!!!!!


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (mikemcnair)*

what he said


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (Brandon12V)*

Well, here's a shot of the car. I gotta stop take pics of the car at this angle. It really doesn't do the stance any justice. I'll take pics of some of the extra stuff tonight.








My last mod. Notice the bases.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (silvrsled)*

ok, take the pics down, you are making the rest of us look bad!!!!!!!


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_ok, take the pics down, you are making the rest of us look bad!!!!!!!









What? My humble POS?


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (mikemcnair)*

damn, im diggin ur car man. i wish i could stay up and check the rest of the pics out but i gotta change my ebrake cables b4 work 2morrow so i guess ill have 2 wait







but this IS being added to watched topics so i betta see some pics tomorrow!






















have a good one bro. and mike, if you dont mind, i might be emailing you in the future for help installing my kit... if you dont mind me asking for help










_Modified by Brandon12V at 7:36 PM 4-4-2007_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (mikemcnair)*

Did you ask for the Garrett turbo? Or did they just send it to you? I remember 2 years when i got my kit they were just starting to send rotomaster turbos in place of the Garrett turbos..I had to send the rotomaster back to get the Garrett.. Just curious since i see they sent you a Garrett..


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (Brandon12V)*

no worries bro, i had help when i needed it, so i will give it when need be. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Did you ask for the Garrett turbo? Or did they just send it to you? I remember 2 years when i got my kit they were just starting to send rotomaster turbos in place of the Garrett turbos..I had to send the rotomaster back to get the Garrett.. Just curious since i see they sent you a Garrett..

Nope. Didn't ask for anything special except the downpipe upgrade.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (silvrsled)*

Here are some other parts.
Gauges and bov








Intercooler. I know it's not that great but only plan to run 9-10psi. Probably a temporary one until I find a replacement.








Major exhaust components to do 3". I want the car quiet as possible, hence the 2 mufflers.








Oil cooler. I think it's a New Dimensions kit. Setrab cooler with thermostatic sandwhich plate.








Next, need to get the oil restricter for the turbo before I do the install. Then off to the muffler shop for the exhaust. AFter that, to a local guy to do the intercooler piping.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (silvrsled)*

Did they coat your exhaust manifold too?


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (VR6OOM)*

Don't do two mufflers.. It's gonna BE SUPER QUIET..


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_Don't do two mufflers.. It's gonna BE SUPER QUIET.. 

That's exactly what I want. Can't imagine it being quieter than stock though.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_Did they coat your exhaust manifold too?

Answered that above....but basically no.


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (silvrsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvrsled* »_
That's exactly what I want. Can't imagine it being quieter than stock though.

could be clsoe with 2 mufflers, the turbine will smooth the exhasut gas flow out and limit the pulses a bit.
if you want it even quieter get a ram rock/rock ram offset resonator


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (silvrsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvrsled* »_










I love the look of that car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_good stuff homie!!! leme know when you run into install issues, as i have seen all of them, and can get you through it in a jiffy!!
ps: i had to sell my bike to get my turbo







'01 r6. i miss her. 

But a 400whp VR6T is faster


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (g60vwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60vwr* »_
I love the look of that car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks man. It's pretty simple looking.


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (silvrsled)*

stop takin pics and get wrenchin


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (bdcoombs)*

I'm trying.....


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
But a 400whp VR6T is faster









Hmmmm.....I don't know about that.


----------



## Deaner (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_Don't do two mufflers.. It's gonna BE SUPER QUIET.. 

ever heara vr with two mufflers ?
Mine is only 2.5" with two borlas and it is plenty loud








i should go get a soundclip


----------



## VR6-JettaIII (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (Deaner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deaner* »_ever heara vr with two mufflers ?
Mine is only 2.5" with two borlas and it is plenty loud








i should go get a soundclip









Do you have a turbo too?
- Chris


----------



## malibu1228 (Oct 9, 2005)

if the power is upstairs a 400whp vr would probably take a r6


----------



## Deaner (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (VR6-JettaIII)*

a i have a turbo in a box .. but not installed 
tommorow evening i will take a soundclip of it before i start th turbo install


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (malibu1228)*


_Quote, originally posted by *malibu1228* »_if the power is upstairs a 400whp vr would probably take a r6

Easily. From a 2nd gear roll its even until 3rd gear. As soon as a 600 hits ~120mph its not that fast anymore.


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (Deaner)*

Just wait until you get that turbo installed, the turbine really quiets things down.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Easily. From a 2nd gear roll its even until 3rd gear. As soon as a 600 hits ~120mph its not that fast anymore.

I have no proof of this but here's some numbers.
VR6 power to weight is roughly 7lbs/1hp (2800lb car, 400 hp)
R6 power to weight is roughly 4lbs/1hp (420lb bike, 105hp).
Again, no proof of what would actually happen but the bike does have quite an advantage.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

well, i have owned both. R6 runs a 10.99 @ 129 mph stock, with a pro driver. (ie, NOT me. lol) 
um, well, you know the rest..........


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

Lookin good Pete







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-JettaIII (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (Deaner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deaner* »_a i have a turbo in a box .. but not installed 
tommorow evening i will take a soundclip of it before i start th turbo install









I've got 8 turbo's in boxes in my basement. Doesn't mean anything. The turbo will probably quiet down your exhaust more than almost any muffler could. That thing with two mufflers along with it is gonna be silent. I can definetly dig that, as long as it doesn't rob too much horsepower.
- Chris


----------



## Vortex Addict (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (silvrsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvrsled* »_
Hmmmm.....I don't know about that.

Yeah I would bet on the bike ..... and I have a 400whp GTI


----------



## Deaner (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (VR6-JettaIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-JettaIII* »_I've got 8 turbo's in boxes in my basement. Doesn't mean anything. The turbo will probably quiet down your exhaust more than almost any muffler could. That thing with two mufflers along with it is gonna be silent. I can definetly dig that, as long as it doesn't rob too much horsepower.
- Chris









yeah, it should quiet it down a bit
but its pretty loud as is
straight back to two borlas... no cat or anything , and the borlas are a straight through muffler too.
*goes to take a clip*


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (Deaner)*


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (silvrsled)*

Bad boys move in silence............


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (Vortex Addict)*

I've never had a problem with ANY 600cc bike. 
If your money is on the bike, let me know if you come down to FL so I can take your money.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? ([email protected])*

Dem dar fighting words.


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (happycamper007)*

yeah i'd go with the vrt also. my car only put down 340 last year, and i stayed dead even with by buddy's 04 cbr600 that has a pipe, power commander, and intake. granted, my car only weighs 2450 with me and a half tank of fuel...that still wasn't 400whp at the time.
edit: that was from a second gear roll.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_But a 400whp VR6T is faster









negative. I can't run with modern 600s unless I'm up towards 20psi, which is closer to 500 than 400.


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (cabzilla)*

then i guess that kid i know probably just doesn't know how to ride. haha well i felt real good for a little while at least.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2005)

Clay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
But a 400whp VR6T is faster









lol
sick setup man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif GL


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

i have proof, i raced a friend with a ninja 636 on the highway with my car and i beat him....


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (procket2_8)*

Well, I kinda started my install. Basically, starting the front end stuff. Had a little mishap on my bike and messed up my shoulder for a week so haven't been able to do much. Next will be the oil cooler and installing the turbo oil line. Hope to finish it all this weekend.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

i hope you are ok!!???!?!?!?
eff the bike!!!!!!!!!!
build the car!!!!


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_i hope you are ok!!???!?!?!?



Yeah, I'll be fine. Just a slow lowside. First one in 6 years so not to bad.

_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_eff the bike!!!!!!!!!!


No way man. Racing is too much a part of me.











_Modified by silvrsled at 10:27 PM 4-17-2007_


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

Well, Started the turbo install yesterday. Couple of things I noticed. 
1. Exhaust manifold was a bitch to install. The nuts underneath the manifolds were almost impossible.














But after 2 hours of working on it , it's on.
2. Can't move the ac lines far enough out of the way so that it doesn't touch the silicone elbow at all.
3. the O2 sensor placement on the downpipe causes the O2 sensor to sit against the heat shield. I'm going to have a new bung welded on in a slightly different position. 
4. the wastegate flange hits one of the lifting eyes on the block. 
I'm at a stopping point now because need to modify the downpipe.


----------



## ntonar (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: (silvrsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvrsled* »_Well, Started the turbo install yesterday. Couple of things I noticed. 
1. Exhaust manifold was a bitch to install. The nuts underneath the manifolds were almost impossible.














But after 2 hours of working on it , it's on.


Tell me about it. I had my head off and didnt install the manifold because I didnt think it would be that bad.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (ntonar)*

Yeah, the only way that manifold is coming off is if I pull the head.


----------



## arvcube (Aug 11, 1999)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

glad to hear of your progress pete. so i take it you'll be reconvening your project plan to allow for an extended deadline







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (arvcube)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arvcube* »_glad to hear of your progress pete. so i take it you'll be reconvening your project plan to allow for an extended deadline







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes. Next time I will set more unrealistic schedules and impossible goals.


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

do the manifold bolts from the bottom of the car and it isnt that bad. you should also bolt the turbo on the manifold before installing it.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (procket2_8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *procket2_8* »_do the manifold bolts from the bottom of the car and it isnt that bad. you should also bolt the turbo on the manifold before installing it.

x 233243432-4-40 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (procket2_8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *procket2_8* »_do the manifold bolts from the bottom of the car and it isnt that bad. you should also bolt the turbo on the manifold before installing it.

I'm surprised you can even get your arm up far enough to hit those bolts. Oh well, the manifold and head are considered 1 part now as they will never be separated.








I actually have no problems installing/removing the turbo (had to do it a few times) with the manifold already bolted up. Just had to rotate the cold side to get it in an out, then retighten.


----------



## 97golf2.slow (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (silvrsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvrsled* »_
I have no proof of this but here's some numbers.
VR6 power to weight is roughly 7lbs/1hp (2800lb car, 400 hp)
R6 power to weight is roughly 4lbs/1hp (420lb bike, 105hp).


when you factor in the weight of a person to the equation....
VRT - 7.5:1
R6 - 5.8:1
so they become a little closer in numbers. then take in to consideration the powerband of the bike and of the car. the r6 produces a whole 44 ft/lbs of torque while the vr would have around 350-400, so i dont think the vr would have a very hard time keeping up but just my .02$


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (97golf2.slow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97golf2.slow* »_
when you factor in the weight of a person to the equation....
VRT - 7.5:1
R6 - 5.8:1
so they become a little closer in numbers. then take in to consideration the powerband of the bike and of the car. the r6 produces a whole 44 ft/lbs of torque while the vr would have around 350-400, so i dont think the vr would have a very hard time keeping up but just my .02$

i dont disagree. but an R6 runs a 10.99 @ 129 STOCK. done.


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (silvrsled)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
id have to say the bike is def more fun than a 400whp vrT...at least till it gets cold out


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (mk2vrooom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2vrooom* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
id have to say the bike is def more fun than a 400whp vrT...at least till it gets cold out


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (silvrsled)*

Well, finally had some more time to work on the install. Got the O2 sensor relocated so it's not hitting the body anymore, finished my oil cooler install, man handled the wastegate into place, finished bolting up the downpipe and turbo. Had to buy a 1/4" to 1/8" adapter since there wasn't one in the kit for the oil feed line. Next, need to finish modifying the manifold heat shield, then the intake manifold can go back on.


----------



## PassArt (Jul 10, 1999)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (silvrsled)*

Do you live in North County San Diego? I see a car just like yours rolling around Carmel Mountain/PQ from time to time.
Kinetic vr turbo? Good stuff... Id like to see when its done, was thinking of getting one for my a2vr but went with an s/c instead. I really like the Kinetic kit. Have a blast installing it!


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (PassArt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassArt* »_Do you live in North County San Diego? I see a car just like yours rolling around Carmel Mountain/PQ from time to time.
Kinetic vr turbo? Good stuff... Id like to see when its done, was thinking of getting one for my a2vr but went with an s/c instead. I really like the Kinetic kit. Have a blast installing it!

Scripps Ranch. I am often in that part of the world though as my wife works in Carmel Mountain. I'll be wrenching on it tomorrow and Sunday so if you want to cruise by, let me know. Send me an IM and I can give you info.
BTW, are you Art that use to have the dope a$$ silver B5 wagon?


----------



## arvcube (Aug 11, 1999)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (silvrsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvrsled* »_
Scripps Ranch. I am often in that part of the world though as my wife works in Carmel Mountain. I'll be wrenching on it tomorrow and Sunday so if you want to cruise by, let me know. Send me an IM and I can give you info.
BTW, are you Art that use to have the dope a$$ silver B5 wagon?

why don't we all just get together and have a party?!?


----------



## Scrubbs (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

"Oh well, the manifold and head are considered 1 part now as they will never be separated. " 
This is certainly going to be the first problem when the bolts come looose.







Murphy has a different set of rules and it is multiplied by every psi of boost.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (arvcube)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arvcube* »_
why don't we all just get together and have a party?!?

Fine by me. I have a few things I need to do today so probably won't start til 3ish. Come over if you guys want.


----------



## PassArt (Jul 10, 1999)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (silvrsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvrsled* »_
Scripps Ranch. I am often in that part of the world though as my wife works in Carmel Mountain. I'll be wrenching on it tomorrow and Sunday so if you want to cruise by, let me know. Send me an IM and I can give you info.
BTW, are you Art that use to have the dope a$$ silver B5 wagon?

Damn, Im dumb... didn't even look @ your profile... you had the TR MKIII VR GTI, right? 
Anyhoos.... yups, that is me!








Arv, you crack me up


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (PassArt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassArt* »_
Damn, Im dumb... didn't even look @ your profile... you had the TR MKIII VR GTI, right? 
Arv, you crack me up









You might be thinking of my brother who had the red sc MK3 gti.


----------



## PassArt (Jul 10, 1999)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (silvrsled)*

Oh yeah, OK..... thats right... does your wife roll a dropped B5 wagon!?


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (PassArt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassArt* »_Oh yeah, OK..... thats right... does your wife roll a dropped B5 wagon!? 

Yep. Colorado red one.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (silvrsled)*

Mike,
I IM'd you with a question.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (silvrsled)*

Art, 
I was heading over to Tony Wood's last night and saw a clean a2. Any chance was that you?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (silvrsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvrsled* »_Mike,
I IM'd you with a question.

the long and short answer is that the fuel lines stay held in their "holders" on the valve cover. 
then, the lines go over the MAF tube, and drop down by the shock tower, and go back from there. 
you can kinda see in this pic........


----------



## PassArt (Jul 10, 1999)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (silvrsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvrsled* »_Art, 
I was heading over to Tony Wood's last night and saw a clean a2. Any chance was that you?

Pete, 
No, my car is semi-out of commission at the point. Mechanically nothing is wrong, but I'm attempting-*attempting* to pull my fenders out with a hammer and dolly to clear my wheels and lower it on its nuts.
Tony, huh? Whats up with him these days? I hear he has a caddy now? 
When you get that snail installed and running right, get it dyno'd! Arv and I will get it done @ dynoshop @ santee on the 19th. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (PassArt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassArt* »_
Pete, 
No, my car is semi-out of commission at the point. Mechanically nothing is wrong, but I'm attempting-*attempting* to pull my fenders out with a hammer and dolly to clear my wheels and lower it on its nuts.
Tony, huh? Whats up with him these days? I hear he has a caddy now? 
When you get that snail installed and running right, get it dyno'd! Arv and I will get it done @ dynoshop @ santee on the 19th. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Tony's got a 300+whp caddy. 2.0l 8v boosting some serious amount of air. Yeah, I'll try to make that 19th date. Arv's been bugging me about it.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
the long and short answer is that the fuel lines stay held in their "holders" on the valve cover. 
then, the lines go over the MAF tube, and drop down by the shock tower, and go back from there. 
you can kinda see in this pic........


Thanks,
I'll give that a shot.


----------



## arvcube (Aug 11, 1999)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (silvrsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvrsled* »_
Tony's got a 300+whp caddy. 2.0l 8v boosting some serious amount of air. Yeah, I'll try to make that 19th date. Arv's been bugging me about it.

git err dun!!


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (arvcube)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arvcube* »_
git err dun!!

I'm close. Most of it's back together but I didn't like the lines that came with the oil cooler so I need new fittings and will make some longer lines. Have to hook up the intake tract and hook up a few vacuum lines.


----------



## sdiegovr6t (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (silvrsled)*

I live in San Diego and have the Kinetic Stage 2 kit on my 97 Jetta. I run 9psi all day. Runs good but still cant get rid of high RPM hesitation and midfires. GOOD LUCK with your kit. ??how much was your 3" downpipe??? I wish I had that







, im gonna do a 3" tb exhaust.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (sdiegovr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdiegovr6t* »_I live in San Diego and have the Kinetic Stage 2 kit on my 97 Jetta. I run 9psi all day. Runs good but still cant get rid of high RPM hesitation and midfires. GOOD LUCK with your kit. ??how much was your 3" downpipe??? I wish I had that







, im gonna do a 3" tb exhaust.

Hey sdiegovr6t, I would love to check out your setup. Any chance we can hook up some time?


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (silvrsled)*

hows it comin??


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (procket2_8)*

Finished mounting the oil cooler. It's sitting right behind the driver side bumper vent. The lines that came with it were too short for that location so I'm picking up some new lines and fittings today. Connected the turbo -> throttle body tube and got the turbo clocked correctly. Hooked up most of the vacuum lines, wide band and bent the AC lines further over. They are totally out of the way now, which is nice. Will put the pre-turbo tubing in tonight. Lastly, need to put the chip in and the oil lines for the cooler. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm on the home stretch....I think.


----------



## sdiegovr6t (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (silvrsled)*

Sure thing maybe at the socal gtg at fusion weds.(socaleuro.com) or any time really I work in UTC.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (sdiegovr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdiegovr6t* »_Sure thing maybe at the socal gtg at fusion weds.(socaleuro.com) or any time really I work in UTC.

Cool deal. I'll try to cruise out maybe next Wed. Hopefully, the car will be running by the end of the week.


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (silvrsled)*

nice dude, what made you run an oil cooler?


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (procket2_8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *procket2_8* »_nice dude, what made you run an oil cooler?

I just notice that during the summer time, I see the oil temp up in the 230+ range. I figure the turbo's definitely not going to help that so decided to add the cooler while I had everthing apart. Just extra insurance. Of course that is turning out to be the thing that's taking the most amount of time.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (silvrsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvrsled* »_
I just notice that during the summer time, I see the oil temp up in the 230+ range. I figure the turbo's definitely not going to help that so decided to add the cooler while I had everthing apart. Just extra insurance. Of course that is turning out to be the thing that's taking the most amount of time.









Oh, and adding an extra $150 in fittings and lines.


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (silvrsled)*

damn....good idea though. I didnt have an oil temp gauge on my old vrt, i usually only drove highway, but my egts were al;ways low and my temp never went up.


----------



## sdiegovr6t (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (silvrsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvrsled* »_
I just notice that during the summer time, I see the oil temp up in the 230+ range. I figure the turbo's definitely not going to help that 

Good call http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I used to see 215 on my NA vr6 during summer driving from east county to rancho bernardo. now turbo...i see about 230-235 I stay out of boost too, just punch it a couple times of course







now I did dubwars road race last year and temps got up to 300 after just 5 laps at 7psi on synthetic oil mobil 1 10/40, im planning on getting an oil cooler too since mine is beginning to leak a bit..well maybe when we get together you can give me some pointers on the o.c and on the 3" dp. c ya


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (sdiegovr6t)*

300 degs


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (sdiegovr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdiegovr6t* »_
Good call http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I used to see 215 on my NA vr6 during summer driving from east county to rancho bernardo. now turbo...i see about 230-235 I stay out of boost too, just punch it a couple times of course







now I did dubwars road race last year and temps got up to 300 after just 5 laps at 7psi on synthetic oil mobil 1 10/40, im planning on getting an oil cooler too since mine is beginning to leak a bit..well maybe when we get together you can give me some pointers on the o.c and on the 3" dp. c ya

yikes!


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (procket2_8)*

Will be starting the car tonight. Everything is in and hooked up except the crankcase breather. I made a sweet little catch can for it that just needs to be mounted.


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (silvrsled)*

oooooo







this has me all exited! can u post up a vid on the startup 2nite? pics are cool but dont compare to a vid







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (Brandon12V)*

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (silvrsled)*

Well, tried to start it. It starts but seems like it's not getting spark. It will run extremely rich (pegs the wideband) and tons of smoke coming out the back and stinks horribly. Just checked and everything looks hooked up. Gonna keep looking. Stay tuned.


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (silvrsled)*

im stayin tune







gl bro!


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (Brandon12V)*

Well, it's definitely not getting spark to all the cylinders that is for sure. I'm going to pick up some new wires this morning but I think it may be I messed up the coil pack.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

plugs gapped? mine are at .025


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (mrbikle)*

Yep. All of them are at .024". Just changed out the sparkplug wires and coil pack and that's not it.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

Latest: Swapped the chip with my stock chip and it will somewhat run better. Engine seems to be surging when I hold a steady throttle with the stock chip. PUt the C2 chip back in and now the thing won't even start. Swapped it out again and it would work. 
Guess I'm going to be calling Kinetic on Monday.


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

yea, i would call em and make sure u got the right chip. maybe got swapped w/ the wrong order?


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic Turbo..what the H3LL? (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_Don't do two mufflers.. It's gonna BE SUPER QUIET.. 

Not with a full 3" exhaust.







That's basically the setup I run except instead of the small Magnaflow, I have a BIG glasspack style in the center tunnel. It's good mix IMO. Loud when I want, shuts up for the long haul drives. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice looking car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: (silvrsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvrsled* »_Latest: Swapped the chip with my stock chip and it will somewhat run better. Engine seems to be surging when I hold a steady throttle with the stock chip. PUt the C2 chip back in and now the thing won't even start. Swapped it out again and it would work. 
Guess I'm going to be calling Kinetic on Monday.









damn man that sucks. sounds like i tis definitely the chip. Hope all goes well and you get this thing resolved.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (procket2_8)*

Well, Clay figured it out in 2 seconds. I had the MAF in backwards. I am such a jacka$$. The car runs now, idles perfect, no hesitation at all. Boost gauge shows 5psi so all looks well. Wideband shows it's running around ~12:1 under boost. Just have to ditch the stock exhaust because I can tell it's totally holding the setup back. Exhaust will be done this week! I wonder how much I will gain going to 3" with no cat from stock? Anyone care to guess?
Again, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Clay and Kinetic. The kit took a while to put in but well worth it. I'm so stoked.


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

i didnt even think of the maf haha. I had that happen to a kid in a subaru and it did the same thing, shoulda though tof that. Anyway, good luck with it im sure it runs great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## arvcube (Aug 11, 1999)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

coo...so where do i get in line for a ride


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (arvcube)*

Wait til I do the exhaust. It's not that impressive yet.


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: (silvrsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvrsled* »_Wait til I do the exhaust. It's not that impressive yet.

you have to let us know because I was thinkin of doin the stage 1 kit myself, after havin a mk4 vrt Im not sure if i will like havin less than 400 whp...from a vrt that is.


----------



## sdiegovr6t (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (silvrsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvrsled* »_Well, Clay figured it out in 2 seconds. I had the MAF in backwards. 

I logged in a little too late to help you out. I did that once when I was cleaning the intake piping put it back together wrong







and car would start and die out. the problem was that I had changed plugs wires and coilpack at the same time so I didnt know what it was







, good luck with the tranny if you didnt soop it up. mine lasted a whole 1200 miles. hopefully you bring your beast to the socal gtg at fusion wednesday.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (sdiegovr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdiegovr6t* »_
I logged in a little too late to help you out. I did that once when I was cleaning the intake piping put it back together wrong







and car would start and die out. the problem was that I had changed plugs wires and coilpack at the same time so I didnt know what it was







, good luck with the tranny if you didnt soop it up. mine lasted a whole 1200 miles. hopefully you bring your beast to the socal gtg at fusion wednesday.









I thought about contacting you to help me with some troubleshooting but figured better contact Kinetic first.
How much boost are you running? I'm usually really easy on my car so hope the tranny will last a while too. After I do the intercooler, I only plan on boosting about 9psi so..... I have to do the clutch probably within the next 5k miles so I was going to throw in a peliquin then.


----------



## arvcube (Aug 11, 1999)

*Re: (silvrsled)*



silvrsled said:


> ...After I do the intercooler, I only plan on boosting about 9psi so..... QUOTE]
> ha ha ha...so he thinks...


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (arvcube)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arvcube* »_
ha ha ha...so he thinks...









Why you gotta be like that man? I'm trying to control myself here and you people are the devil on my shoulder.


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

the headspacer will be in the mail soon enough haha


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (procket2_8)*

No no. don't tempt me with your wicked ways.


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

awsome to hear its up and running man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
after exhaust is done a vid is a must


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (silvrsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvrsled* »_No no. don't tempt me with your wicked ways.

we cannot be held resp. for the evil ways of the boost.....


----------



## sdiegovr6t (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (silvrsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvrsled* »_

How much boost are you running? I'm usually really easy on my car so hope the tranny will last a while too. After I do the intercooler, I only plan on boosting about 9psi so..... I have to do the clutch probably within the next 5k miles so I was going to throw in a peliquin then.

I run about 8psi all day every day. the tranny went at about 5 or 6 psi. (wheelspin,,wheelspin, snap). -new/used tranny 45k mi on it with autotech LW flywheel, ACT 6 puck stage 3 race clutch and quaife t.b diff.
The guys on here are right! you cant get enough boost...i have had it at 12-13 psi and it sounds and pulls very hard.








An issue im also having is tranny mounts, those are going quick. I need to find a good reliable one.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (sdiegovr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdiegovr6t* »_
I run about 8psi all day every day. the tranny went at about 5 or 6 psi. (wheelspin,,wheelspin, snap). -new/used tranny 45k mi on it with autotech LW flywheel, ACT 6 puck stage 3 race clutch and quaife t.b diff.
The guys on here are right! you cant get enough boost...i have had it at 12-13 psi and it sounds and pulls very hard.








An issue im also having is tranny mounts, those are going quick. I need to find a good reliable one.

Would it help if I ran really crappy tires with no traction?








That is not good news. I was hoping you would say you were running 15psi and it blew.


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

yeah o2js are timebombs waitin to go. My old vrt never had an issue though, but i dont think id trust it on a mk3


----------



## sdiegovr6t (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (procket2_8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *procket2_8* »_yeah o2js are timebombs waitin to go. My old vrt never had an issue though, but i dont think id trust it on a mk3

Im on my third tranny in 5 years and my first was rebuilt once. Ive only blown one with the turbo. I used to drive really stupid. 6k shifts at all times. hope this one lasts long..........Im more responsible mature if I may, lol.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (silvrsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvrsled* »_Well, Clay figured it out in 2 seconds. I had the MAF in backwards. I am such a jacka$$. The car runs now, idles perfect, no hesitation at all. Boost gauge shows 5psi so all looks well. Wideband shows it's running around ~12:1 under boost. Just have to ditch the stock exhaust because I can tell it's totally holding the setup back. Exhaust will be done this week! I wonder how much I will gain going to 3" with no cat from stock? Anyone care to guess?
Again, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Clay and Kinetic. The kit took a while to put in but well worth it. I'm so stoked.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks bro








I'm not the tech guy, but that is something we see regularly with these setups http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Let me know if you need anything else Pete







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

i will waiger a dollar on ~ 30 whp gain at 9 psi, going to a catless 3" 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks bro








I'm not the tech guy, but that is something we see regularly with these setups http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Let me know if you need anything else Pete







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Just a thought but what about putting an arrow direction sticker on it?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (silvrsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvrsled* »_
Just a thought but what about putting an arrow direction sticker on it?

there is one in the plastic... from the factory,......


----------



## vrturbojake (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

I was going to suggest checking the direction of the MAF. I did the same thing when I first got my car running. There should be some sort of direction on the 4" MAF that they sell with it. It's too easy to make that mistake.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (VW Jetta VRSEXXX)*

I have an appointment with the exhaust shop tomorrow morning. Will post pics after it's done.


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

yaaayyyyy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (procket2_8)*

3" exhaust is in. Ed Hanson Mufflers in San Diego did an awesome job. All mandrel bend cut and welded. They modified my stock cat to be 3" also and made me a test pipe. Due to legal reasons, I had to roll out of there with the cat on so probably will put the test pipe in tomorrow. The thing is definitely quiet. A little louder than stock and has an awesome tone at idle. Should be a little louder with the test pipe in too. I took a ton of pics so will post them soon.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

pics?
and what DP do you have??


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

3" kinetic downpipe. Pics are on the first page of the dp.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (silvrsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvrsled* »_Yep. All of them are at .024". Just changed out the sparkplug wires and coil pack and that's not it. 

is your kit intercooled or no?
ive heard of people gapping .018 for non IC cars and .022 for IC setups.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
is your kit intercooled or no?
ive heard of people gapping .018 for non IC cars and .022 for IC setups.

Not yet. I have the intercooler. That's the next step. I gapped mine at 0.024".


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

Exhaust pics.
middle section
















Over the axle
























Custom y for the dual tips. 3" into 2x 2.5" He did an awesome job on this part.
































Even with the tight fit over the axle, I have no rubbing issues.


----------



## arvcube (Aug 11, 1999)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

looks clean.....so how is it with the bigger exhaust? all kinds of good i bet!


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (arvcube)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arvcube* »_looks clean.....so how is it with the bigger exhaust? all kinds of good i bet!

It's perfect. quiet but has a nice tone. They made me a test pipe that I need to put in. Couldn't leave the shop with it in for legal reasons.


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

looks good dude, i always gapped my plugs at .028 runnin 10-18 psi, intercooled with lower compression.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (sdiegovr6t)*

hey sdiegovr6t. I IM'd you.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

Well, I took some time and put in my test pipe. All I can say is....DEAR GOD. What a difference. Pulls much nicer now. It really isn't that much louder either. Almost no noise when I'm cruising and definitely no droning. All in all, very happy with the exhaust and definitely what I wanted as far as sound level, exhaust note and quality. I also put the double stacked sparkplug defoulers in to hopefully not get any CEL. So far so good but barely have driven with it in.


----------



## sdiegovr6t (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

I WANT ONE!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubmadness (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

Dude, you have to let me come by and check out your VR. I'm in the process of building a turbo kit for mine, and I have some questions about the thing as a whole.
Maybe go for a ride















If your free this weekend, I don't have any plans. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (vdubmadness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubmadness* »_Dude, you have to let me come by and check out your VR. I'm in the process of building a turbo kit for mine, and I have some questions about the thing as a whole.
Maybe go for a ride















If your free this weekend, I don't have any plans. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No problem man. IM me and we can trade phone numbers.


----------



## sdiegovr6t (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (vdubmadness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubmadness* »_Dude, you have to let me come by and check out your VR. I'm in the process of building a turbo kit for mine, and I have some questions about the thing as a whole.


Cool that would make it 4 VR6Ts in San Diego!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dj_Rasta_vw (Oct 4, 2006)

Man O Mann this post really inspred me to get my car boosted any hows are u running any thing else on the engine block arp bolts or something like that NEed to know im thinking about cruising a little more faster if u know what i mean


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (Dj_Rasta_vw)*

My block is completely stock. Never had the head off or anything like that.


----------

